# Shiney Ahuja admits to rape......



## digit i am thinking (Jun 15, 2009)

A senior Mumbai police officer claims actor Shiney Ahuja  has admitted to raping his domestic help. "There was no consent in the sex," Assistant Commissioner of Police Dilip Suryavanshi told _rediff.com_ 
"It was forceful. Shiney threatened her that if she shouts, he will beat her up. He has admitted his guilt."
The actor, the police claim, confessed and broke down during interrogation. 
Ahuja was taken to court on Monday afternoon, his face covered with a black cloth.
According to the police version, Shiney's wife and infant daughter were not at home on Sunday afternoon. The actor was home alone with the maid, and that is when he allegedly raped her.
The police say the maid complained to her relatives in the evening, who lodged a complaint against Ahuja at the Oshiwara police station in northwest Mumbai.
"We have registered three cases, Section 342 (_wrongful confinement_), 506 (_criminal intimidation_) and 376 (_rape_) against him," ACP Suryavanshi added.
If convicted of the crimes he is accused of, the actor can face up to 10 years in prison.


Source


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 15, 2009)

how shameful....


----------



## amitabhishek (Jun 15, 2009)

Slimy Ahuja !!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 16, 2009)

Raping maids....WTF!


----------



## red_devil (Jun 16, 2009)

why do i have a feeling that he will get away from this 

but seriously 18 year old maid? was he so despo !


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 16, 2009)

^Might have been drunk/high on drug?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 16, 2009)

Deserves the jail..


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 16, 2009)

Despo!


----------



## User Name (Jun 16, 2009)

*lagta khuda ka koi nek irada hai*


----------



## Indyan (Jun 16, 2009)

WTH. He is married. He has a lil child. And he goes on a rapes his teenager maid!!!

How sick can you get. Rape is a disgusting crime. I hope he is given a very long jail term.


----------



## eggman (Jun 17, 2009)

Shiney Ahuja bana Horny Ahuja!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 17, 2009)

Shiny ahuja is bai-sexual.


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Jun 17, 2009)

the case has still a long way to go... DNA testing... witness enquiry... etc... will take another 5 years for judgement... by that time.. Shiney Ahuja will be a great politician.. 

BTW.. who is Shiney Ahuja???


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 17, 2009)

Never heard of this guy.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 17, 2009)

I think he is innocent and is being framed. He is not so fool as to ruin his career this way.


----------



## Joker (Jun 17, 2009)

*I am proud of Shiney Ahuja: Wife
*


> Even as Shiney Ahuja  is in police custody on charges that he allegedly raped his maid, his wife Anupam stands strongly by the actor's side. On Wednesday evening, she called a press conference to show her support for her husband.
> 
> She told the media that she has known Shiney for 15 years, and that he never drinks or even parties. "My man is innocent. He has been framed. I am proud of Shiney," she repeated several times.
> 
> ...



*Source:* *movies.rediff.com/report/2009/jun/17/proud-of-shiney.htm


----------



## Aspire (Jun 17, 2009)

This could be just a publicity stunt.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 18, 2009)

It could be true. Lower wage workers like this have a tendency to create problems. Unfortunatly since Shiny is a well known celeb, maybe she did it to either become famous or either she is bribed by someone to make sure he gets a bad name. Putting him in police custody might cancel couple of his movie contracts which could make an opening for someone else and potentially kickstart/enhance his career. Anything is possible. Its a "doube edged" sword situation. AFAIK whoever worked under Mahesh Bhatt seem to be in some controversy or the other .


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jul 3, 2009)

UPDATE

*No rape, it was consensual sex, says Shiney*

Pleading for bail, Actor Shiney Ahuja arrested on charges of raping his maid today claimed in the local court that he had "consensual" sex but denied he had raped her.

The 36-year-old actor in his bail plea also claimed he was victim of a "well-hatched conspiracy" to malign and extort money from him.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 3, 2009)

^Source?

*ibnlive.in.com/news/i-had-consensual-sex-with-maid-shiney-ahuja/96279-3.html

Anyway, so much for that flip-flop by Shiney. Now what? Our police is also known to extract "confessions".


----------



## jxcess3891 (Jul 5, 2009)

This is really funny. Just look at the comments made below the news article in the discussion board. Looks like rediff is really lenient with it's members unlike TDF.
*movies.rediff.com/movies/report/2009/jul/03/shiney-ahuja-says-it-was-consensual-sex.htm


----------



## confused (Jul 5, 2009)

its all shilpa shetty's fault, she wouldnt leave her cheating husband for shiney. so shiney became a despo and sought a ready _maid_ option. now shiney's wife wont leave him...... its a vicious cycle.....


----------



## Ecstasy (Jul 5, 2009)

^^What...


----------



## confused (Jul 5, 2009)

^^didnt u watch the movie metro??


----------



## Coool (Jul 5, 2009)

Maada laadla begadgaya


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 5, 2009)

> its all shilpa shetty's fault, she wouldnt leave her cheating husband for shiney. so shiney became a despo and sought a ready maid option. now shiney's wife wont leave him...... its a vicious cycle.....



ROFL.. you deserve a filmfare..


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 5, 2009)

confused said:


> ^^didnt u watch the movie metro??



Watched the movie "Gangster" today! Felt bad for him at the end when he was crying like hell when caught by the cops. I hope this wasn't the condition in this case also!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

Indyan said:


> WTH. He is married. He has a lil child. And he goes on a rapes his teenager maid!!!
> 
> How sick can you get. Rape is a disgusting crime. I hope he is given a very long jail term.



Bis saal jel mein dalo aur in saale rapers ko sabak miley...


----------

